# When are Sand fleas to big??



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I found the biggest group of sand fleas that I have personally ever seen (and thats not saying much). Every other rake was producing one or two very large fleas about the size of my thumb, and a few slightly smaller than my big toe. Two of them were females with their roe about ready to hatch with the bright orange eggs showing. I know these are normally PRIMO pompano bait. My concern was the size of the flea compared to the small mouth of the pompano... especially for this season having lots of smaller pomps. I used it, but to no avail. Fishing was slow anyway, but when are fleas to big to use? Im sure a red fish would eat it no problem, but Im more wondering about pompano. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

There r stud pomps out there, that will eat those I have never seen one TOO big to use


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Get about 50 of those that size and deep fry them with garlic and corn meal,Yummy yummy


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Actually, what you have there is the most desired Sand Flea. Big n Full. That orange (Eggs)sure draws them in. 

You know the saying, The bigger the bait, the bigger the fish!!

Hook that puppy, cast it, and hang on!!!*


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

By no means an expert but from my experience in fishing you gotta remember that Elephants Eat Peanuts.


----------



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Sand Flea: Size DOES Matter, Tested over the years.*

With all due respect to the previous responses, in my 15 years of targeting pompano from Walton County to Pensacola Beach, I personally have tested the: 'what size sand flea does a pompano prefer?' 

My unofficially, unpublished testing results over that period lend me to believe that Medium Size fleas are the size of choice. Not the thumbnail size, 50mm x 25mm wide stud fleas in yolur pic. 

Why? For the reason you speculated: Mouth size. Pomps hits once, they don't nibble bait. They see-smell, target, open, inhale and intake the bait in one action. 'If the flea don't fit, you won't check ****'. 

Roe is good. Ever notice how the prefabbed 'kingfish' or 'pompano rigs' with double hooks rigs have the bright orange ball 'float' near one of the hooks? That's by design to emulate the sand flea roe color. Fat fleas with roe are good, but not the as most important. My 'testing' while fishing included using yhe dual hook rigs, placing a fat flea (with roe or not) on the orange ball hook, and a small to medium flea on the opposing hook. And rig variations. 90% of the pomps landed in those years were on the hook with the small to medium size flea. The large flea 'shell' was usually still on the opposing hook, just hanging on during the 'fight', as if it was ignored during the hit. Good question. I had wondered they same and offer my two cents. 
Eric in Navarre.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Response Eric...


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Very good responses!! Thank you guys for sharing your knowledge and opinions. I will use these responses to firm up my own opinions and thoughts. That's what makes us all have our own style of fishing and thought process. Thanks again for everyone sharing!!


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Size*

I never go fishing thinking I just want to catch one type of fish and nothing else. I believe no one could list all the different kinds of fish that have been caught on fleas. If your fishing with one rod with one hook then you target what you came for. I usually fish with 4-6 rods in the surf. If I find a very large flea he is going swimming on one of the rods.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

MoganMan said:


> By no means an expert but from my experience in fishing you gotta remember that Elephants Eat Peanuts.


and some snakes can swallow eggs 3X their diameter - what's your point ?


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Baitcaster said:


> and some snakes can swallow eggs 3X their diameter - what's your point ?


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Sand Fleas are too big when they eat Pompano... ;o)


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Baitcaster said:


> and some snakes can swallow eggs 3X their diameter - what's your point ?


Lol never heard of a pompano being able unhinge its jaw to swallow a large flea like said snake. 

Medium size are best unless its a soft shell. I have cut the big ones in half when the pomps are running good and caught fish.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano and Sand Fleas*

I've been at this game for quite a while so plenty of opportunties to 'experiment'.

I once thought that I could deter big fish by using small baits/lures until I caught BIG! cobia(38lb), redfish and kingfish on Pompano jigs!

I went the other way and tried using LARGE baits to deter small fishes.

Not so; the little fish just gang up on a large bait and take smaller bites I have seen a gangs of sheepshead literally take a rather large crab apart!.

I would surmise that a humongous sand flea would be safe for a real small Pompano; but I am not surprised at the size of bait/lure that a Pompano can ingest. C2


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

The bigger ones are awesome for reds


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Sea Raptor said:


> There r stud pomps out there, that will eat those I have never seen one TOO big to use


 http://www.google.com/search?q=bigg...9UbuHF5O69gSrtoCYBg#biv=i|0;d|8fUFlbbs-JO7HM: you sure about that?


----------

